# شركة إسرائيلية رائدة في مجال الطاقة المتجددة



## محمد طارق محمد (4 مايو 2007)

:79: تحت عنوان اعرف عدوك انقل الخبر حتا يكون دافع لاخوان العرب للتقدم :60: 


التكنولوجيا الصديقة للبيئة  :78: :86: 
تعمل شركة إسرائيلية – تعرف باسم إنجينيوتي Engineuity – على ابتكار وسيلة لإنتاج تدفق متواصل من الهيدروجين والبخار تحت أقصى ضغط ممكن بداخل السيارة. ووفقا لما ذكرته الشركة، فإن هذه الوسيلة من شأنها اجتياز العقبات المرتبطة بتصنيع، ونقل، وتخزين الهيدروجين من أجل استخدامه كوقود للسيارات. ومن المرتقب أن تستعين السيارة ذات الوقود الهيدروجيني التي تعمل شركة إنجينيوتي على تطويرها بمعادن من أمثال المغنيسوم والألومنيوم والتي ستتاح على هيئة ملفات طويلة. وسيتم استبدال خزان الوقود في العربات التقليدية بجهاز يطلق عليه جهاز حرق المعادن-البخار والذي سيعمل على فصل الهيدروجين من المياه المسخنة. 
كما قام معهد فايتسمان Weitzman Institute بالتعاون مع علماء من السويد، والنمسا وفرنسا على تطوير أسلوب جديد يتعلق بالوقود الهيدروجيني النظيف للسيارات. ونجح الباحثون في خلق كميات ضخمة من الزنك النقي باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية. ويسهل نقل هذه الكميات الضخمة بأمان إلى محطة وقود واستخدامها بعد ذلك بغرض الإنتاج السريع للهيدروجين بغية استخدامه في السيارات التي تعتمد على الهيدروجين لتسييرها.
على صعيد آخر، نجحت شركة إسرائيلية، تعرف بـ أتلانتيوم، في تطوير تقنية جديدة لتطهير المياه. وتعتمد هذه التقنية على استخدام الأشعة فوق البنفسجية، وثبت أنها أكثر فعالية بعشرة آلاف مرة من التقنيات الراهنة. وفي ظل التغيرات التنظيمية الوشيكة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وغيرها من الدول، فمن شأن التحول من المطهرات الكيميائية إلى المحاليل عديمة السمية المتقدمة صديقة البيئة تطوير نسبة أمان المياه في الوقت الذي تساعد فيه على التقليل من تكلفتها. جدير بالذكر أن هذه التقنية الجديدة أيضا من القوة بمكان حيث تسمح لها بالقضاء على العوامل البيولوجية التي قد يستخدمها الإرهابيون البيولوجيون بداخل خزانات المياه. 




أضخم مصنع للطاقة الشمسية  :86: 
وتدير شركة إسرائيلية أضخم مصنع للطاقة الشمسية في العالم – ساعدت شركة سوليل Solel الإسرائيلية في بناء وصيانة أضخم محطة طاقة شمسية تجارية في العالم تزود مئات الآلاف من المنازل في ولاية كاليفورنيا بالكهرباء، وهنا تجدر الإشارة إلى أن الشركة نفسها تعد شريكاً في عقد دولي يقضي بإنشاء محطة طاقة شمسية تجارية ضخمة في الصحراء الإسرائيلية.
وهذا هو الرابط العربية

http://www.alarabiya.net/Articles/2006/01/02/19983.htm#0


----------



## صناعة المعمار (4 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والله يا أخ محمد كما هو في الرابط " وسط غياب عربي"

الله يهدينا​


----------



## النبراس. (5 مايو 2007)

بالايمان والعلم تلعو الامم


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (7 مايو 2007)

اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة للاسف


----------



## محمود جميل (7 مايو 2007)

كل واحد يبدأ بنفسه : ( أن تضيء شمعة خير من أن تلعن الظلام ألف مرة)
لكن ان نبقى نتحسر على الماضي المجيد ونلعن الحاضر ونرقب المستقبل بخوف فهذا مما لا يرضى الله عز وجل عنه .


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (9 مايو 2007)

لكم اضئت من الشموع ولاابالى بمن يحاول نفخ فيها ولاالليالى بقادرات على محو امالى 
ارجو من اخى الكريم زياره قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة ليرى بنفسة شمعتى والتى حاولو فى بلدى اطفائها فلم يستطيعوا ونقلتها الى هذا المنتدى لاحافظ عليها من الضياع ولكنها بدا اواخشى عليها من الضياع ذلك لان الكلام كثر والعمل اقل والجهد ضائع ولامفر من عمر يمر
اشكرك لردك وانتظر زيارتكللقسم والاطلاع على كل ما كتبت او انارت
اخوك مصطفى محمد جمال


----------



## ossama (15 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز وبالحقيقة اني شفت الموضوع بالصدفة وانا كنت محتاج لاسم هذي الشركة لان شاركت بموضوع بالمنتدى عن هذه الشركة ولا اعرف اسمها وبالمناسبة الفكرة التي يعتمد عليه الشركة الاسرائيلية اعرفها واعرف المبدا من ايام الثانوية وفكرت بي ولكن صعب التنفيذ في ذلك الوقت من طالب اعدادية بدون تمويل والفكلرة انه الماء ينشطر الى اوكسجين وهييدروجين عند درجة حرارة 273ثم يرجع ويتحد والفكرة باستخدام المغنيسيوم هو من اجل اختزال الاوكسجين في هذه الفترة
ويبقى الهيدروجين اي اننا نستطيع ان نعطي هيروجين واوكسجين نحرقهم وبالحرق نحصل على ضغط وحرارة الضغط يولد الطاقة لمولد الكهرباء واالبخار الناتج يستخرج وينشطر بدو ن استخدام طاقة الفصل ويعطينا هيدروجين لعملية الحرق القادمة وكانت فكرتي ان استخدم طاقة كهربائية قليلية للمحافضة على عدم رجوع الاهيدروجين مع الاوكسجين وشكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (16 أغسطس 2007)

عندما نعيش لأجل أمتنا لا لأجل أنفسنا سنصبح معرفة لا نكرة


----------



## ابو عبد الرحمان نا (16 أغسطس 2007)

أظن أن مجهودات اليهود في إيقاف مجهودات المهندسين المسلمين للقيام بهذه الأمة أكبر بكثير من المجهودات التي تعطيها لمهندسيها 
فهم عطلوا بواسطة عملاءهم هنا وهناك إي محاولة للنهوض التكنلوجي الإسلامي وهذا يعطيلهم الوقت للتطور على كيفهم لعنهم الله


----------



## ossama (16 أغسطس 2007)

شباب كافي شعارات وكافي كلام انا طرحت موضوع الفكرة الي يعملو عليها الان ونحتاج للتعاون


----------



## fagrelsabah (16 يونيو 2009)

ossama قال:


> مشكور اخي العزيز وبالحقيقة اني شفت الموضوع بالصدفة وانا كنت محتاج لاسم هذي الشركة لان شاركت بموضوع بالمنتدى عن هذه الشركة ولا اعرف اسمها وبالمناسبة الفكرة التي يعتمد علي
> 
> ه الشركة الاسرائيلية اعرفها واعرف المبدا من ايام الثانوية وفكرت بي ولكن صعب التنفيذ في ذلك الوقت من طالب اعدادية بدون تمويل والفكلرة انه الماء ينشطر الى اوكسجين وهييدروجين عند درجة حرارة 273ثم يرجع ويتحد والفكرة باستخدام المغنيسيوم هو من اجل اختزال الاوكسجين في هذه الفترة
> ويبقى الهيدروجين اي اننا نستطيع ان نعطي هيروجين واوكسجين نحرقهم وبالحرق نحصل على ضغط وحرارة الضغط يولد الطاقة لمولد الكهرباء واالبخار الناتج يستخرج وينشطر بدو ن استخدام طاقة الفصل ويعطينا هيدروجين لعملية الحرق القادمة وكانت فكرتي ان استخدم طاقة كهربائية قليلية للمحافضة على عدم رجوع الاهيدروجين مع الاوكسجين وشكرا






أشكرك على التوضيح 
وجزاك الله خيرا 

فهي والله نقطة هامة جدا 

وهى ما اعتمد عليها العالم الامريكي باول بانتون فى تحويل الماء الى وقود من جهازة المسمي ال GeeT


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم التعاون الصادق وتبادل الافكار بغض النضر عن حجمها وافساح المجال للفكرة الصغير والكبيرة نصل بعون الله تعالى الى الذي نبتغيه والله اعلم واشكر الجميع على جهودهم والى الامام


----------



## ياسر العجيلي (30 أكتوبر 2009)

اليهود لايحتاجون الى دعاية واعتقد ان الموضوع دعاية عيب نتنافله


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يبارك جهودك 
العمل الجماعى هو اساس النجاح فاذا لايوجد موسسة عربية - فمنتدانا هو نواة لموسسة عربية


----------



## مهندسه رنا (13 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يستر


----------



## ossama (14 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم لماذا لا نكون فريق عمل لتكوين هذه الفكرة على الاقل من الناحية النظرية من خلال استخدام خبرات الاعضاء المختلفة للتتبلور افكرة الصحيحة من اجل البدء فيها بشكل عملي


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (1 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخوان ان نعمل ونبحث جماعياً ونجلب التجارب الناجحة للمنتدي هو احسن رد 
مثل عراقي
(( الناس التعاونت ماذلت ))
اى تعاون الناس ذللت الصعاب
اتمنى تواصل التعاون بين الاعضاء والزائرين حتى نصل لاحسن منتج 
ومن الله التوفيق
محمد طارق


----------

